# VALENCIA, España



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

In July 2010, as part of a family holiday to Alfaz del Pi, north of Alicante and just north of Benidorm, I ventured north by bus to Valencia - the regional capital of the autonomous community of Valencia. It is also the 3rd largest city in Spain after Madrid and Barcelona.

The city is a must-visit place if in the area. It reminded me a lot of Barcelona, not only in atmosphere, but architecturally and in city layout. There are plenty of wide busy avenues resonating traffic as well as enough narrow streets to get lost in. Of course, the region sports the Valencian language with resembles Catalonian quite a lot and can be seen all over the city on building engravings, plaques and more obviously, street signs. It is integrated into an industrial area on the Costa del Azahar. Its main festival, the Falles, is known worldwide, while the traditional dish, paella, originated around Valencia. The city contains a dense monumental heritage, including the Llotja de la Seda (World Heritage Site since 1996), but its landmark is undoubtedly the City of Arts and Sciences, an avant-garde and futuristic museum complex.

*Country:* Spain
*Region:* Valencian Community
*Mayor:* Rita Barberá 
*Elevation:* 15m (49 ft)
*Population*
- *City:* 809,267
- *Metro:* 1,705,742 to 2,300,000

For more information, see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valencia,_Spain

Many photos will follow. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART I 
Parque Parterre to Plaza del Ayuntamiento*​
My walk began from Parque Parterre, a quiet square in the city centre, adjacent to the Jardines de la Glorieta. I walked down a sidestreet to join the Calle de Cristobal Colón. This major avenue runs southwestwards, later to go past the Plaza de Toros and Estacio del Norte, Valencia's central train terminal. Opposite the train terminal, I followed Avenida del Marqués de Sotelo northwards into Plaza del Ayuntamiento (Plaça de Ajuntament). This is the main square outside the city hall, a busy one way system running around its perimeter.


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice! Looking forward to more. kay:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Why (until recent years) Valencia was not on the tourist trail always puzzled me. It is certainly a magnificent looking city. Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Valencia is lovely. Now people from Madrid can get there in 90 minutes with the high speed train. Both cities are very complementary.

It´s an interesting city for business and leisure.

The City of Arts is incredible too.

Very nice pictures man.

Please if you can send more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Valencia, Mike... well done :cheers: i also looking forward for the rest of photos


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

snowman159 said:


> Very nice! Looking forward to more. kay:


Thanks mate, more coming up! 



geoff189d said:


> Why (until recent years) Valencia was not on the tourist trail always puzzled me. It is certainly a magnificent looking city. Looking forward to more photos.


I agree. Valencia is a very interesting city - very diverse, lively and pleasant to walk around in. Plus it has a fascinating history and some unique sites to see such as what JAVICUENCA mentions below - the City of Arts - which I will be showing later. I take it you have been? 



JAVICUENCA said:


> Valencia is lovely. Now people from Madrid can get there in 90 minutes with the high speed train. Both cities are very complementary.
> 
> It´s an interesting city for business and leisure.
> 
> ...


Hi! Yes I agree. That's worth knowing. My third year of university will be spent working abroad, and as I'm studying Spanish, in Spain. If I work in Madrid then I would love to come back to Valencia, perhaps at a different time of year to compare. Or, I would seriously consider working in Valencia as I loved the city. 



christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos from Valencia, Mike... well done :cheers: i also looking forward for the rest of photos


Thanks mate! More photos coming up.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART II 
Plaza del Ayuntamiento to Plaza de la Reina*​
Not much more can be said for this part. Other than, the walk between the two squares was very pleasant through the shaded streets with narrow shopping arcades and randomly plotted old churches. Plaza de la Reina sports the Cathedral, which can be seen with the circular wide tower across the square. At this point I had lunch at the cafe shown towards the end, entertained by the busker.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> My third year of university will be spent working abroad, and as I'm studying Spanish, in Spain. If I work in Madrid then I would love to come back to Valencia, perhaps at a different time of year to compare. Or, I would seriously consider working in Valencia as I loved the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate! More photos coming up.


Both cities Madrid and Valencia are great to spend a year working and learn Spanish. If you´re in Madrid you can jump easily to Barcelona, Seville, Segovia, Toledo, Valencia, Burgos, Bilbao...you know, it´s in the middle of Spain. And if you´re in Valencia you can jump to Barcelona, Mallorca, Cuenca or even Andalucia...Valencia has a lovely weather. I was there in October and spent the day in the beach. I didn´t have a bath but it was very pleasant anyway.

Did you try the bycicles? You can rent them anywhere and the city is so easy to see by bycicle...

By the way I tried the new high speed train from Madrid in January and it was wonderful to go to the beach and back in the day...

The light in your pictures is wonderful, MIke, but that´s so easy in Valencia...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

madridhere said:


> Both cities Madrid and Valencia are great to spend a year working and learn Spanish. If you´re in Madrid you can jump easily to Barcelona, Seville, Segovia, Toledo, Valencia, Burgos, Bilbao...you know, it´s in the middle of Spain. And if you´re in Valencia you can jump to Barcelona, Mallorca, Cuenca or even Andalucia...Valencia has a lovely weather. I was there in October and spent the day in the beach. I didn´t have a bath but it was very pleasant anyway.
> 
> Did you try the bycicles? You can rent them anywhere and the city is so easy to see by bycicle...
> 
> ...


That's what I'm looking forward to!  I didn't try the bicycles, no. Though that is one of the best ways to see a city. You went to the beach in January? Wouldn't it be a bit chilly, even in Spain? :lol: Yes, the light was hard to get right because it was almost too bright giving a lot of contrast between light and shadow. Excellent quality of light though - very similar to that which I had in Madrid.


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

^ great photos!


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

More great pictures. Thanks man!It seems you´re walking in the streets of Valencia...


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

I like Valencia!:cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic photos, as usual, from Bristol Mike. Have yet to go there but now it's a must.
Let's hope it doesn't become a tourist mecca like Barcelona, that would probably spoil it.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Such an imposing, sunny place. Fantastic Mike!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

ashton said:


> ^ great photos!


Thanks mate!



JAVICUENCA said:


> More great pictures. Thanks man!It seems you´re walking in the streets of Valencia...


Thanks. Yes, we were by foot on this occasion. 



balthazar said:


> I like Valencia!:cheers:


It certainly is a great city! 



cameronpaul said:


> Fantastic photos, as usual, from Bristol Mike. Have yet to go there but now it's a must.
> Let's hope it doesn't become a tourist mecca like Barcelona, that would probably spoil it.


I don't think it will become like Barcelona in too much of a hurry as, as has already been said, it's slightly off the beaten track caught between two different touristy areas in Spain. Fortunately though, I think the tourist influence is more spread across its sheer size. Although Valencia's size is noticeable, tourism is pretty much to a premium. 



PortoNuts said:


> Such an imposing, sunny place. Fantastic Mike!


I agree. Glad you like the pictures.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III 
Plaza de la Reina to Los Torres Quart*​
Leaving Plaza de la Reina, one goes through a series of narrow streets once more before being faced by two quite notable landmarks of the city - these are the Medieval Corn Exchange (La Lonja) and the Central Market.

The Medieval Corn Exchange is prehaps the finest Gothic style architectural monument, its interior showing 24 columns and built in 1843 for Venetian merchants as the silk exchange. It also became the headquarters for the Maritime Consulate which has a gold leaf, hand carved ceiling. Unfortunately, I didn't take any pictures.

The Central Market is situated opposite the Medieval Corn Exchange. This was built slightly later in 1928. The variety of food is fantastic, with an array of fruit, vegetables, fish, herbs and spices. Apart from being quite striking on both the inside and out, it is one of the largest markets in Europe.

Behind this, a construction development masked another series of quiet sidestreets leading to Los Torres Quart, a gateway that was once part of the historic city wall.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really nice photos.. a very spanish city indeed


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Wonderful city! and photos! Do you have photos of City of sciences as well?
I want to go to Madrid and/or Valencia soon (I have been to Barcelona). I think Valencia has a lot of sun even in the winter.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and lovely despite the eclectic architecture.
I've never seen as many pictures as these of Valecia and it charms me.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Deanb said:


> really nice photos.. a very spanish city indeed


Thanks mate! 



Nightsky said:


> Wonderful city! and photos! Do you have photos of City of sciences as well?
> I want to go to Madrid and/or Valencia soon (I have been to Barcelona). I think Valencia has a lot of sun even in the winter.


Hi, thanks very much. Yes I've got photos of the City of Arts - what a place! They'll be coming up shortly. Yes Valencia does seem to be one of the sunnier cities in Spain, I was just surprised that going to the beach in January was so easy to do. Usually around the coasts in Spain the temperatures are around 15-20C in mid-winter but I suppose the Mediterranean is relatively warm too. 



capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful and lovely despite the eclectic architecture.
> I've never seen as many pictures as these of Valecia and it charms me.


Oh yes a very diverse mix of architecture in Valencia. It's certainly an attractive mix and the city is worth a visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Valencia is really beautiful, very nice; keep it up Mike kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Valencia is really beautiful, very nice; keep it up Mike kay:


Thanks Christos, it sure is! More coming up.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART IV 
Valencia from Los Torres Quart*​
Los Torres Quart provide a brilliant rooftop view of the city. Being on the western fringe of the city centre, the views to the north, south and east are mainly of the city centre with churchs and tower emerging from a similar height of remaining buildings. One can see the extent of the Valencia suburbs to the west, mostly modern and comparatively boring apartment blocks.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, fantastic Photos! I go every year for the Fallas festival and i'll definetly agree with everyone else that it is a beautiful (if a bit manic!) place.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Joy of like is everywhere in Valencia.

What pictures, Mike!!! Many thanks.:nuts:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

dmarney said:


> Wow, fantastic Photos! I go every year for the Fallas festival and i'll definetly agree with everyone else that it is a beautiful (if a bit manic!) place.


Thank you! Am I right in thinking that's the festival where they ignite all the torches on the last night? 



madridhere said:


> Joy of like is everywhere in Valencia.
> 
> What pictures, Mike!!! Many thanks.:nuts:


Thanks mate, more to come!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART V 
Los Torres Quart to Plaza Virgen*​
From the Torres, a long street by the name of Calle de Quart runs straight to the Plaza Virgen when such sights include the Baylia Palace, acting as the Seat of the Provincial Council, the Marques de Scala Palace and La Basilica de Nuestra Señora de los Desamparados (the Basilica of Our Lady of the Forsaken) or (The Virgin of the Abandoned).

Built during the 15th Century, it's situated next to the Cathedral, just visible from behind when in Plaza de la Reina (see earlier update), it's named after the city's patron saint. It has an interior which features a domed ceiling with a fresco painting by the artist Palomino. The image of the Virgin is Gothic.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Update coming soon!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the lovely pics Mike. Loads of great architecture. No, afraid I've never been to Valencia. Have only visited Madrid (twice) and surroundings.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

The city is well maintained, the streets are clean, I don't see graffiti on the walls


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really love the hot, sunny weather. looks a lot like barcelona eh?


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

That part of the city is wonderful to walk en its narrow streets.

Something typical of Valencia is the blue domes of the churches.

Valencia is very warm. 

The only bad that can happen is that you get a strong storm. They call it cold drop (gota fría), and then there can be even floods of the rivers aroung Valencia.

That´s why they detoured the big river Turia from the center of the city in the 50,s and made a park there where Ciudad de las Artes is now.

Thanks again Mike. Great shots.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Thanks for all the lovely pics Mike. Loads of great architecture. No, afraid I've never been to Valencia. Have only visited Madrid (twice) and surroundings.


No problemo there. Valencia is full of very attractive architecture, in particular the area in which I've just shown. Well I certainly recommend a visit if you're ever in the area. 



Arditi said:


> The city is well maintained, the streets are clean, I don't see graffiti on the walls


Very true, there was very little graffiti if any that I noticed. A very clean and well kept city to be proud of. 



Deanb said:


> really love the hot, sunny weather. looks a lot like barcelona eh?


Yes it does share similarities with Barcelona, not quite on the size of Barcelona but nonetheless, very similar. The temperature was also very bearable that day at about 31C. 



madridhere said:


> That part of the city is wonderful to walk en its narrow streets.
> 
> Something typical of Valencia is the blue domes of the churches.
> 
> ...


It was a delightful area to walk in, much quieter than the first areas too. I also took note of the shiny church domes poking out between the riff-raff of other buildings. 

I've heard about the gota fria, around September/October time, about the time when the Atlantic starts bringing more rain and thunderstorms to the UK. There are quite a few videos on youtube regarding bad weather in Spain around mid-autumn time. It certainly is an interesting development what they've done where the river used to be.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART VI 
Plaza Virgen to Calle Glorieta*​
Leaving Plaza Virgen, one walks behind the Cathedral and associated buildings. The Cathedral has three doorways opening to different areas, one Gothic style, one Baroque style and another Romanesque - each opening into Plaza de la Reina, Plaza Virgen and the sidestreet down which I walked, Calle Palau. The same styles are found in the interior, the Gothic one being the most impressive. There is a Gothic octagonal tower which was constructed in the 14th Century, better known as the Miguelet Tower which is unfinished.

The sidestreets lead down towards the Puente del Real which is an old bridge crossing what was the river, but is now the elegantly sculpted Turia gardens. The river was diverted after severe floods and this was seen as a threat to the city. Now it goes to the south if I believe.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Any thoughts, comments or questions before the next batch goes up?


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

This is an incredibly beautiful city.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

torchfan7 said:


> Wow!!!!great photos!





Koobideh said:


> This is an incredibly beautiful city.


Thanks guys!


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Please Bristol Mike, don't post more pictures, I'm suffering from homesickness!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

deckard_6 said:


> Please Bristol Mike, don't post more pictures, I'm suffering from homesickness!


Aww man sorry to hear that! Well, I can certainly say it is one hell of a city to be homesick of! Whereabouts are you now?


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for those photos anacleta! Valencia is a beautiful city and so are your pictures. A city full of diversity and much to be proud of.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Might I suggest you set up your own thread? You seem to have an abundance of photographs and I'm sure you'll thread would attract plenty of comments.


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

ok, I will! I do not mind but think it is a bit... :crazy: if we do not feed this thread it will die... but anyway, I will make my own thread.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

anacleta said:


> ok, I will! I do not mind but think it is a bit... :crazy: if we do not feed this thread it will die... but anyway, I will make my own thread.


That's very considerate of you mate! Thanks very much.


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Very good pictures. I liver near Valencia and I've seen here places I didn't know.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ For me it was all new haha - and a lovely walk around a lovely city. Thanks for the comment.


----------

